# Hero jar, Crofts Cocoa, and Skilton Foote Pickle questions



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2010)

This is my first post in the jars forum, but I thought this was the best place to ask jar questions. I found a Hero jar yesterday, and the Crofts Cocoa and Skilton Foote pickle jars a few weeks ago. I don't know much about any of them, and was hoping you guys could give me some info. Are they common bottles, any value?

 Hero jar is a ground lip quart, Crofts jar is a ground lip - it's about 6" tall, and Skilton Foote is a BIM, about 5.5" tall.

 Thanks,

 Richard


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2010)

Crofts Swiss Milk Cocoa
 Ground lip


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2010)

Skilton Foote & Co./Bunker Hill Pickles

 BIM


----------



## ajohn (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey ya roc...
 Cool finds for sure.
 As far as the Hero,which looks like the wide mouth version,without the bail wire and lid$10-$20
 The COCA jar(which in my opinion is the coolest)without the lid,around the twenty dollar mark
 And I couldn't tell you anything about the pickle,except that I like it[]Anthony


----------



## ruccello (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey thanks Anthony. Do you know the date range on the Hero and the Crofts? I'm guessing 1890-1900, that seems to be about the range of stuff we're digging out of this dump.

 Richard


----------

